# Baby Tarpon...Weekly Bayou



## captjoshrozier (Oct 4, 2007)

So my friend lives on a tributary of Weekly Bayou, he calls me and tells me he's seeing tons of mullet right in his back yard!!! He doesn't have a net so I drive over to "lend a hand". My first throw nets us 9 nice silver mullet. My next throw is worth 4 more. Then things get interesting. On my third toss I catch 4 more fish but these aren't mullet, oh no, there are 4 baby tarpon in my net. I get a quick pic of one, and all are released. Then on my final throw I catch one more, all of the fish were 10"-11". We were astounded to find these fish literally right in his back yard!


----------



## FLWhaler (Oct 1, 2007)

Years ago a near record came out of Tarkley bayou so don't be supprised they do exist.


----------



## captjoshrozier (Oct 4, 2007)

I've seen bigger ones in Perdido Bay. I was most surprised (excited)to find juvenile fish, ones actually born here, native Pensacolatarpon!


----------



## dockmaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey Josh, you caught my pet mullet...............



Rock on 

BillD


----------



## tiderider (Oct 1, 2007)

Those would make awesome king baits..........just kidding!!!


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Is weekly bayou up perdido bay? There are a few places in this general area that you can consistently catch small tarpon. Never caught ones quite that small here, ususallly about 3-6lbs.


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

Cool, thats nice to know the Juvies are up in there..


----------



## jeubank3 (Oct 2, 2007)

get used to more being around. with global warming they may become more numerous. only problem is the boat ramp may be underwater. :banghead


----------



## jeubank3 (Oct 2, 2007)

Got a question for y'all...I used to live with a buddy of mine on Meadson, right there on weekly, but never knew there were tarpon around. What type of flies do those baby poons go for? I've got a couple tarpon flies, but I wonder if they might be too big for those little guys.


----------



## timman (Oct 3, 2007)

Just saw your post re. getting tarpon out of Tarkiln Bayou? Ilive inWindward Cove subdivision (end of Seratine Drive), and our neighborhood dock is the last one before the mouth to the bayou. I take my kayak out every now and then and go up into the bayou, but have never had much luck. Occasionally get a speck or two, or maybe a catfish. You say there are tarpon in there????? What time of year????? I've also 'yakked up into Weekly Bayou and caught a few specks, but not much else. 

What else can I hope to find in that area? Any other good spots within yakking distance???

Thanks!


----------



## timman (Oct 3, 2007)

Still wondering and waiting for anyone to offer up some tidbits regarding Weekley Bayou or Tarkiln Bayou. Anything out there other than specks, whites and catfish?

Thanks!


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

I have also caught them in the eastern arm of Bayou Grande on grubs. Man they are a blast on light spinning tackle.


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

Josh, Hey man it's Heath! That's too cool! I grew up just down the street from there, never would have imagined them being in there, but hey that's part of what makes fishing fun right? My dadsees your boat on the corner at your buds housesometimes.

Weekly Bayou and Tarklin Bayou do not have any fish in them at all.

Later, Harry


----------



## Lil' Scout (Oct 1, 2007)

That's a sure indicator of global warming. In fact,when Al Gore was taking a break from "fathering the internet", he predicted the presence juvey tarpon in Weekly Bayou.oke


----------



## sandy (Oct 28, 2009)

ive been out to tariln bayou twice and both times i went i caught like 5 slot reds and some huge catfish


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

We hooked into a small tarpon (18" - 24" or so???) heading up towards the X, north of Jim's Fish Camp a couple of weeks ago...jumped up and spit the hook about 20' from the boat. Exciting stuff!


----------



## skiff man99 (Oct 4, 2007)

I saw one 40 - 50 pounds rolling in the back of bayou chico last week.


----------



## flyliner (Oct 13, 2007)

A couple years ago this time of year we were having theboat hauled out at the Coop Boatyard in Freeport. While waiting for the travel lift we noticed a lot of small tarpon coming up, rolling and going straight down. They were about 10-12 inches long and ate a sabiki rig. Cute little fellows.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

> *flyliner (11/6/2009)*A couple years ago this time of year we were having theboat hauled out at the Coop Boatyard in Freeport. While waiting for the travel lift we noticed a lot of small tarpon coming up, rolling and going straight down. They were about 10-12 inches long and ate a sabiki rig. Cute little fellows.


I'm sure something bigger would eat one of those in a hurry. I'm sure FWC would write up a big fine juat as fast.

I've got 4 different juvie tarpon spots over here in Gulf Shores/Orange Beach and they usually appear (reliably) mid-June and disappear sometime in late September. On light spin or fly, they are my absolute favorite inshore fish.


----------

